# Rage4 announces public availability of managed anycast gateway service



## gbshouse (Nov 19, 2014)

Rage4 is proud to annouce public availability of Rage4 ANY, managed anycast gateways service. Everyone can extend their geodistributed setup with anycast IP announced in three most popular locations - Los Angeles, New York and Amsterdam. All IPs are DDoS protected in cooperation with Staminus, additionally Rage4 ANY offers HA support - each user can connect up to 255 servers per IP.

Standard price per IP is 25€/month with 25GB traffic included. Additional traffic is 0.10€/GB. It's possible to get larger subnets (up to /25) with additional discount.

If you are interested or have any questions feel free to drop us a mail office [ at ] gbshouse.com


----------



## drmike (Nov 19, 2014)

Expensive.

Like $31.36 USD for base and 25GB + 13 cents per GB.

100GB at this rate would be ummm $31.36 + 9.75 = $41.11

1TB at this rate would be $31.36 + 126.75 = $158.11.


----------



## drmike (Nov 19, 2014)

Is inbound traffic free?


----------



## gbshouse (Nov 19, 2014)

drmike said:


> Is inbound traffic free?


Yes


----------



## willie (Nov 20, 2014)

Glad this is starting to be a thing, but am waiting for the buyvm.net low rent version.


----------



## William (Nov 21, 2014)

BuyVM has different POPs though IIRC


----------



## willie (Nov 21, 2014)

BuyVM doesn't have POPs per se, they have VPS gear in three data centers (Nevada, New Jersey, and Luxembourg).   If I understand it right, you can get a VPS at each location at their regular VPS price (starts at $15/year per VPS, ddos protection costs extra), and then choose to put all three on a single anycast IP address.  This is announced in another thread but not yet available.

I'm not sure I understand the rage4 product -- is it basically an anycast proxy with geolocation, going to servers that you supply yourself?  Are there similar offerings from Cloudflare and OVH?


----------

